# Blow 'n Go 'n Such



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This was a fun job, it's a blast wall at a nearby airport. I couldnt resist I had to to show the boys how to blow 'n go :thumbup:

Here be before


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Prime


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

double post carry on


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

1st coat of finish


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

finished 2 coat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just another run of the mill job, huh? :jester:

Seriously, thats a sweet looking job! Will make a nice addition to the portfolio!

On a side note.... How long dose it take to get to the job after you enter the front gate? On a job like that I'm sure there's some down-time with security and all.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually they gave me the code to the gate  
:lol: This was not my 1st job at the airport. I have a great relationship with the contractor. After the 3rd time meeting and going over colors, specs, etc. they gave me the code. The airport is just finishing up it's renovation. It use to be solely for exporting and importing along with the base for fire planes etc. I'm sure the security will be beefed up as soon as they open it to the public. here is a plane that was sitting close by,  it took 20 boxes of plastic. just kidding
.
.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The fire base portion of it has a big practice plane that they engulf in flames for training once of week. it's cool, i was hoping to get a pic but they didn't do it. i will take a pic of the plane maybe the practice in action. I got to go out there right now.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work Gabe!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome Gabe!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Turned out great! Cool jobsite too. Did a hanger once for a Ford dealership owner. I can be around aircraft all day long & never get sick of watching planes take off & land. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> Turned out great! Cool jobsite too. Did a hanger once for a Ford dealership owner. I can be around aircraft all day long & never get sick of watching planes take off & land. :thumbsup:


I can too and you can explain to me 1000 times how a 200,000 lbs plane can get airborne and fly away. I still don't get it. 
Here's another I just took


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that thing is weird!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the training plane. I got 2 more blast walls I hope. So I will post more as I spot the cool planes.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So the big question is..... How many chip brushes did you use?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks really neat Gabe! That is a great thing about this business, huh! Always something new!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

what is the going rate for blast walls these days?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

A helicopter ride :jester:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool chopper..looks like some kind of huge mosquito with that nozzle. :laughing:


ewingpainting.net said:


> I can too and you can explain to me 1000 times how a 200,000 lbs plane can get airborne and fly away. I still don't get it.
> Here's another I just took


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Great work - Jackson. I love it. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool project Gabe, looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So the big question is..... How many chip brushes did you use?


Silly Schmidt, we used a 3" foam brush, one per guy.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hell yeah man, keep up the cool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you clean it first? If so how and what did you use?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you clean it first? If so how and what did you use?


Power wash, scrap, wire brush, sand, etc.
Apply Phosphoric Acid Solution (rust destroyer)
One coat Sherwin Williams Pro Industrial PROCRYL Primer
2 coats of Sherwin Williams METALATEX
:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And all pic's taken with my blackberry :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

what is a blast wall? Real nice work, looks like a fun job..

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a wall to redirect the blast if it were to occur. This particular wall it next to the fuel tanks. which have buildings 700 ft or so away.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It's a wall to redirect the blast if it were to occur. This particular wall it next to the fuel tanks. which have buildings 700 ft or so away.


I see, makes sense. thanks 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was wondering what they were too and googled it. Seems another purpose is to protect radar equipment. Pretty cool stuff!


----------

